# 500 foreman w/ 28" backs



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

just put a set of 28" backs on a buddies 2008 foreman but it bogs bad.. what is the best or should i say cheapest route to go? i know he can do a gear reduction for about 650 but what about centrifical cluth spring change? will that help any? his bike is snorked jetted & has a hmf utility pipe but no low end power. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Gear Reduction is the best bet for that application


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah that and go down to 27's


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

put the clutch kit in it. I have a couple of buddies who have the same setup with the clutch kit and are turning 29.5 outlaws with no problem. one of them doesn't even have 1st gear right now.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

my buddy has a gear reduction hes running 30s silverbacks on his 420 this is the only vid I could find 

water wheelies Video by Team Xpensive Habitz - MySpace Video


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

help video wont work


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I tried to fix it but i get the same thing you got showing.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey rewired. when u say clutch kit you not talkin about the gear reduction but a true clutch kit with springs & all?


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Yea the clutch kit that high lifter sells. It's only like 70 dollars and it make's a big difference in the 500 foreman. It only takes a couple of hours to put in and doesn't require any special tools. The easiest way to put it in is to stand the bike up on the rear and take the front wheels off. then just pull the front cover off the motor and replace the five small springs.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

is that for auto & manual shift?


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

one was a foot shift and the other was the esp model. i'd call highlifter and make sure it fits your application.


----------



## Lances21 (Jan 3, 2010)

can some explain the clutch kit i have a 07 foreman but highlifter talks about automatic transmission in the web page for the clutch kit does it work for the manual shift also


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I ordered one for my trx300...supposidly it makes it have a 500rpm stall rather than just taking off...the springs are stiffer therefore taking more centrifugal force to sling the clutches out and catch.

...We'll see...


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

You can get a reduction for your bike for around $350. There is a member on the HL site that makes and sells them for that, I think his handle is extremerancher. The clutch kit will only help you get the tires moving if you have to stop in the mud it really does not make it pull any harder than it already would at a slow pace. Like the guys above said a GR is your best bet.


----------

